# Info on the Central Mountains Manti unit Archery deer



## BuckshotBenny (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and have a question for anyone with any knowledge of the Central Mountains/manti unit in Utah.

I'm from AZ so i'm an out of stater and need a little guidance of the closet spot in the Unit from AZ. It's a really big unit and my group was hoping for something shorter than a 10 hour drive.

We normally hunt Monticello but a few guys in our group pulled this tag 2 years ago so I already have some info on the unit. It seems skyline drive is most people's boogie for this unit.

Is there any place that's just west of Monticello going up the 95 that will have Bucks?

Any info would be much appreciated.

Ben


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What part of Arizona are you coming from? 

The unit is a long ways away from Monticello. From the Phoenix area you are going to be looking at 10+ hours to get to the unit and into a area to hunt. 

Skyline Drive goes from the south end of the unit all the way to the north end and there is lots of good hunting anywhere along it.


----------



## BuckshotBenny (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm coming from the Phoenix Area. Where does Skyline start on the South End? I see it starts on the 31 on the north, is that correct?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It actually starts on I-70 in Salina Canyon on the south and will run to HWY 6 on the north. 

The southern end of it from State Road 31 south to I-70 is the roughest section but there is no problem getting over it with a truck or high clearance vehicle. It does turn into a bear once it gets wet.


----------



## BuckshotBenny (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info. 

What's your advice for all factors stated above? I would prefer not to go on the absolute worst part because of a 5th wheel. In my short experience Utah hunting, it always seems to rain at some point during the archery season. So for ease of getting in, decent bucks, and avoiding parts that would be troublesome if wet?

Thanks, 

Ben


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll send you a PM


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Lots of good places on the Manti, just about every canyon will hold deer. I would recommend driving Skyline until you find a suitable camping spot, then venture out from there!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

you can literally road hunt sklyline with 80% success rate and be guaranteed a 2 point buck.. _O\\


----------

